
Maven WebLogic plugin deployments over SSL ports without hostname verification - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2018/05/24/maven-weblogic-plugin-deployments-over-ssl-ports-without-hostname-verification/
======
Piskvorrr
What's the point of ab-using SSL, if you make it equivalent to HTTP? "It's
SSL, magic security dust [mumble mumble we disable all the security measures
but whatever]!"

